# Tucker, Tyson, Oakly, and Caue



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker and Tyson were lucky enough to be able to have a play date with Oakly and Caue today while they were in town! Tyson isn't quite ready to run with the big dogs yet, so he stayed on a long leash. We now have 2 very tired boys! We took a lot of pictures, but only a few of them came out well enough to post, mostly because the sun was so bright and I couldn't really see what I was shooting! Hopefully Rob got some better ones than we did, but here are the few that we do have!

The whole crew









Caue









The leg lifting crew









Tucker taking a cookie from dad









Tyson









Tucker









Caue and Tucker









Caue and Ty









Tucker checking on his baby brother









Caue









Crazy Tucker


















Tucker









Tucker and Caue


















Caue and Tucker having a race


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I love the pics! Ty is getting big!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They look like they had a blast! Rob sure does get around with those two!!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

great pictures, playdate in mi can be arranged at anytime lol


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great photos! It looks like the boys had a good time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like they were having a great time. I like the black and white pic, very nice!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It looks like a really fun day for the entire crew. I love the action shots and the black and white picture of Caue and Ty is so sweet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Funny, I have two very tired boys here in the motel tonight too! It was fun to meet Jo and her pups. Tucker and Tyson are even more handsome in person. I took about 500 pictures so I need to wade through them but will get some of the better ones posted soon.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Those are great, love the b&w, so sweet. It takes a REAL dog to keep up with Oakly and Caue!! Looks like fun.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Funny, I have two very tired boys here in the motel tonight too! It was fun to meet Jo and her pups. Tucker and Tyson are even more handsome in person. I took about 500 pictures so I need to wade through them but will get some of the better ones posted soon.


I hope yours are better than mine! I want to see what Tucker and Tyson look like on a Canon since our new camera will be here by the end of the week!

We need to do it again soon! Matt had a blast as well!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great pictures of a lovely pack. It sure does look all the boys had fun!

I'll bet they sleep sound tonight.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I was so bummed to not be able to join you :-( The picture came out great!
This whole working thing is just soooo overrated!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are a few of the ones I got today at their playdate.

Handsome Tucker









Caue chasing Tucker









Tyson trying to keep up with the big boys









Tucker and Caue









Tucker and Caue









Tucker and Caue









Oakly meeting with little Tyson









Tyson Posing so nicely









Tyson Pouncing like the big boys









Tyson with some springs


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Those pictures looks AMAZING!!! Now I really can't wait for our Canon camera to get here!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

They sure look like they had fun....Little Tyson is so cute keeping up with the big guys.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> I was so bummed to not be able to join you :-( The picture came out great!
> This whole working thing is just soooo overrated!


We'll make sure that you're able to make it the next time!!! :bowl:


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww, lucky boys! Great pics! Looks like they all had a blast!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

The picture of Oakly and Tyson touching noses is too cute!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous pictures! It must have been such fun. Is that Caue laying in the surf early on?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Absolutely fabulous pictures! It must have been such fun. Is that Caue laying in the surf early on?


That is the snowbank along the edge of the grass airstrip.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Absolutely fabulous pictures! It must have been such fun. Is that Caue laying in the surf early on?


It's all snow. :bowl: We were at a small private airport that abuts a golf course.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like Caue is on a snow bank! Wow, Great Pic's Both of You! Oh, what an Adventure! Ty is doing a great job trying to be a Big Boy! More paws are off the ground in all the pic's than on the ground! Love the Double Peeing Pic!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Caue & Tucker star in "Dancing With Doofuses" :


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics from both of you, I'm glad that you and those 16 paws got to meet up for some fun today!  Those are 4 handsome boys you have!


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

looks like there was fun had by all! Great pictures!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All of the pictures are just stunning. Tysen is such a little cutie and I bet next playdate he will be running right alongside the big boys. Caue and Tucker look like they have known each other for a long time and best buds. Oakly is so sweet talking to Tysen and explaining how to have fun with them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like they had too much fun, love all the pictures and little Ty is just too cute!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

What Wonderful pictures of all the boys!!:smooch: They are so Handsome, and little ty just too CUTE, wanting to be just like "The Big Boy's"!! what a Great time it looks like they all had, and I am sure, are Pooped out tonight! It is so much fun to be able to get together!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

That photo of Caue and Tyson is enough to warm the hardest of hearts. Too sweet! Great photos.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What great pics from you both!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome!  Look at them go! I'm sure they had a blast and can't wait to go back and play together again!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

what great fun and pictures.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful day! There's nothing like the smile of a golden, happily running in play.


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------

